# Bath  Tub  Heights



## north star (May 11, 2020)

*> > : < <*

I am contemplating doing some remodeling to my
Master Bath Tub enclosure.......I want to replace
the existing jetted type tub with either: *(1)*  Another
jetted type, or *(2)*  A traditional soaker type tube.
In either case, I want to elevate the tub some.

*Q1):*  By Code or common sense, is there a maximum
height for a bath tub before a step is required ?

*Q2):*  If a step is installed, what are the minimum
dimensions, if there are any ?

*Q2):*  For re-sale value, which type of tub attracts the
females more, ...jetted or a soaker ?

Your opinions and Code references are requested !  

*< < : > >*


----------



## ADAguy (May 12, 2020)

Haven't heard from you yet but you pose some interesting questions, are you a flipper or a developer?


----------



## e hilton (May 12, 2020)

Jetted ... jacuzzi ... always sounds exotic and romantic.  Until you have one.   Never gets used.


----------



## Keystone (May 12, 2020)

north star said:


> *> > : < <*
> 
> I am contemplating doing some remodeling to my
> Master Bath Tub enclosure.......I want to replace
> ...



Not aware of a code regarding a step at a tub so no minimum/maximum would apply.  Personal opinion would be a maximum of 6” height, high enough to add what you seek but not have the appearance of an actual set of stairs. One piece of advice, if you do install a step take the time and buy quality tile that has a good slip resistance rating. 

Jetted or not? With your current tub being jetted, ask yourself if it gets used. If so then purchase another. The vas majority of tubs I run across from trac to custom bldrs is a standard soaker with separate shower. In my house, I have a deep high back soaker in the master bath and wouldn’t change it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 12, 2020)

*https://www.thehousedesigners.com/articles/bathtubbasics.asp
Bath Tub Basics*
Whether you are a petit person wanting a shallow tub with armrests built-in, or a tall person who may want an extra wide and totally submersible contour, the size of your tub is important. You may want a tub that will fit two. Think about ergonomics. A standard bath tub is 14 to 17 inches in depth. A European style is 18 inches deep and a Japanese (or Greek) style is 22 or more inches in depth. 

https://www.badeloftusa.com/ideas/bathtub-dimensions/
Common or standard dimensions for a freestanding bathtub are:


60 inches long *(5ft)*, 30 inches wide *(2.5ft)* with 19 inches of water depth *(1.89ft)*.
Small freestanding bathtubs can run 55 inches long*(4.58ft)*, 27 inches wide *(2.25ft)* with a water depth of 15*(1.25ft)*.
Large ones begin at 72 inches long *(6ft)*, 32 inches wide *(2.67ft)* with 20 inches of water depth *(1.6ft)*.
I have a 72 x 32 x 20 inches deep however I have a 6" raised floor area in front of it so I actually step down to get into the tub. Not awkward for me as I am long legged however my wife and daughter 5' 4" will sit on the edge of the tub and swing their legs over as they are concerned about loosing their balance when stepping up and down getting in and out. Fortunately this tub is in a guest room and is rarely used except when someone wants to soak for a while. If i had it to do over I would have the bottom of the tub and the floor entry as even as possible.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 12, 2020)

Save money and buy a hot tub. Usually cheaper than a fancy bathtub and easier to install and probably better for resale and more females fit in it.


----------



## ADAguy (May 12, 2020)

Consider how much water you may displace when filling it, the bigger you are x (1 or 2) may impact how it is used.


----------



## north star (May 12, 2020)

*& + & + & + &*

O.K., ...MUCH  THANKS for the input !
I am not sure about which selection of tubs
that I want to go with.......I DO like the idea
of a "high back" soaker tub though.......I
have seen some ideas of using a removeable,
padded foam, water durable mat in there as
well.

ADAguy, No, I am not a Flipper or Developer.
Just a lowly homeowner wanting to upgrade
some interior spaces.   

*& + & + & + &*


----------



## Robert (May 13, 2020)

If you upgrade to a larger tub, be sure your water heater can fill it.


----------



## cda (May 13, 2020)

If you want to model after mine,,

I do not mind;;;;


https://www.diamondspas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/website-japanese-spa-001-1.jpg


----------



## cda (May 14, 2020)

Now to upgrade your bar,,

Pattern after Big Kenny:::


https://us-browse.startpage.com/av/...5ab0804ab5976700975e59405d17f4451490b9fee413c


----------



## ADAguy (May 14, 2020)

north star said:


> *> > : < <*
> 
> I am contemplating doing some remodeling to my
> Master Bath Tub enclosure.......I want to replace
> ...


Is this a ground floor or 2nd floor install


----------

